# Fatigue and Muscle Soreness on Anavar-Only Cycle



## Mike1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all. I am new to AAS use and in the middle of my first cycle, which is Anavar-only. Currently up to 50mg / day (which is probably not enough judging by some posts I have read). I am getting serious fatigue and muscle soreness, to the point where I have had to stop. Anyone else had this or know what might be causing it? I've read some posts elsewhere that this may be due to test suppression, so HCG or stacking with test of some sort (I have some Andriol in the cupboard) might be the answer.

Any advice to a newbie gratefully received...


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

I am not sure if test suppression would give you muscle sore....

the only way to know is to inject one shot of test, if everything goes back to normal, then your test secretion was suppressed

I just tried two orals and they made me unwell more or less. Maybe you would consider injectable, felt much better on it.


----------



## Mike1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

Injectable Anavar seems to be very hard to find and probably not worth the hassle of daily injections... I'd like to find a way to take the oral form without the fatigue and soreness. First thing I will do is come off it and see if these disappear. Who knows, maybe I have a virus or something?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well mate im 5 weeks into a anavar only cycle currently on 150 mg per day and i havent had any undue muscle soreness to be fair. i will say though the last few days i have felt more and more lethargic, as in it takes me a little more time to swtich on in the morning and get motivated..

ihowever im putting this down to 6 weeks of hard dieting and running on 2000 calorie per day.. on sunday im going to have a bit of a blow out day and then go again back on diet for another 6 weeks .. see if this perks me up a bit...

i dont feel like test is supressed i am still horny as anything and my cockle still gets a raging horn on .. so i put it down to food ..

i wouldnt come off mate now your halfway ..

are you eating in defecit or to bulk mate ???


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike1968 said:


> Injectable Anavar seems to be very hard to find and probably not worth the hassle of daily injections... I'd like to find a way to take the oral form without the fatigue and soreness. First thing I will do is come off it and see if these disappear. Who knows, maybe I have a virus or something?


No, i didn't mean injectable anavar, i meant injectable in general (test, EQ... etc)

there are injectable for you to do weekly rather than daily


----------



## Mike1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm eating to bulk, although not too much and not too fast...

I should also add I'm on GH, although I'm taking that primarily to help with a knee injury. I've been taking that for much longer than the Anavar and had no side-effects until I was 3-4 weeks into the Anavar cycle.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> my cockle still gets a raging horn on


PMSL!!!!


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Im only 1 week into Anavar only oral (I split a yellow 50mg oral into 5 and take 1 a day = 10mg ED) Lame I know, but I AM only tiny frame - 8st 7lbs 5' 5" 10% BF

TBH yes I do experience fatigue, even 5 days in. That AM fasting cardio is getting REALLY difficult. No sign of painful pumps - yet.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Im only 1 week into Anavar only oral (I split a yellow 50mg oral into 5 and take 1 a day = 10mg ED) Lame I know, but I AM only tiny frame - 8st 7lbs 5' 5" 10% BF
> 
> TBH yes I do experience fatigue, even 5 days in. That AM fasting cardio is getting REALLY difficult. No sign of painful pumps - yet.


if you drink enough water i cant see you having much pump trouble on 50 mg per day to be honest !!!

how long you running your cycle warrior ???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

could be a slight hormone imbalance too little test for the op .

and indeed same for female warrior .


----------



## Mike1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

I've just stopped at about 5 weeks in, started getting tired and sore about the end of week 3. I haven't noticed any pumps, just soreness - even in my hands and fingers FFS!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike1968 said:


> I've just stopped at about 5 weeks in, started getting tired and sore about the end of week 3. I haven't noticed any pumps, just soreness - even in my hands and fingers FFS!?


you sure you have Anavar and not winstrol ??? could be bunk gear


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm using Anavar 100mg a day (half a yellow 50mg, 4x a day) with a rip blend (which has some test prop in it).

I'm not getting any aches or soreness (unlike on winstrol). I get a pump even climbing to the top deck of a bus!

When I get fatigue and soreness, it nearly always turns out to be zinc deficiency. A single serving of ZMA last thing at night sorts it by the morning, and my skin goes all nice.


----------



## Mike1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw the doc today - she checked me over and reckons I have a virus (I didn't mention I was on AAS, must've slipped my mind). It fits - glands are up now. I might try zinc supplements if it happens again...

Probably just a little paranoid as it's my first time on AAS.

Thanks all for the advice :thumb:


----------



## retzler (Sep 13, 2011)

I understand why you stopped. Can I ask have you got any results? I am interested in your cycle and thinking to try it as well. I have just got myself some Anavar and Test. Enth. both by unigen. To honest I hate needles and just can't do it.................I have tried but it a phobia I have had since I was young. I was thinking 50mg a day and to stack with creatine. Looking for a ripped gain.

Sorry to 1/2 jack the thread but I can not start my own yet


----------

